# Black Hole USA at New England Saltwater Show



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It seems the RI this year is better than previous years' shows. 
I think we did a pretty good job to promote Black Hole rods at the show. 
I wish we had all Black Hole inshore rods at the show. If we have had them at the show, it could have generated lots of interest.
Thanks Jennifer, Scott and Jimmy the Greek. It was another fun show.
I promise we are going to have more varieties of Black Hole rods for the shows in 2015.

Jimmy the Greek joined from Sat. I didn't know Jimmy have so many friends up there.


----------

